# Grafikkracher 01.05.2014 gesucht



## Max Drake (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo  Leute

Eigentlich bin ich nicht nur auf Grafik fixiert. In letzter Zeit Spiele ich zum Beispiel gerne mal Kerbal Space Program. Zudem hab ich mir erst gestern wieder mal mit Rollercoster Tycoon 3 angefangen.

ABER ich hab jetzt einen neuen Rechern, E3 1230v3, 16 GB RAM, GTX 780, SSD. 

Nun möchte ich auch gerne mal eine richtige Grafik Bombe zocken. Dummer weise empfinde ich in letzter zeit Shooter als... nunja Stoffwechsel Endprodukt. Crysis ist Gähn, Metro nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht ganz das was ich suche. BF 4... sowas von Gähn, dass ich sorge habe ins Koma zu fallen. Bis auf vielleicht Metro: Last Night erscheinen mir die Grafik Kracher der letzten Zeit nur schöne hübsche Grafik zu haben und von Story und Gameplay höchst 08/15 sind.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen und ein Spiel finden, welches meinen Rechner ordentlich in's schwitzen bringt, aber auch Spielerisch nicht 08/15 ist.

Wir sehen uns in den unendlichen Weiten.

Max/Stefan

Edit: Vielleicht ein Aktivision Spiel, welches bei Steam gerade günstig ist?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (2. Mai 2014)

Das, was du suchst, sprich Grafikkracher mit guter Story und ohne 08/15-Gameplay, gibt's leider nicht - traurig, aber wahr.

Antweder das eine, oder das andere, aber beides in Kombination ? Fehlanzeige.

Lediglich Metro Last Light kommt dem ziemlich nah, wie ich finde. Far Cry 3 kennst du vermutlich schon, aber ein richtiger Grafikkracher ist das mMn nicht.

Geiles, reinrassiges Shooter-Gameplay bietet Far Cry 1 - geile Grafik bietet Crysis 3. 

Wenn es kein Shooter sein muss, dann ist "The Witcher 3" der nächste Kandidat - und die GTX 780 wird dort garantiert richtig ins Schwitzen kommen


----------



## DoGyAUT (2. Mai 2014)

Max Drake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen und ein Spiel finden, welches meinen Rechner ordentlich in's schwitzen bringt, aber auch Spielerisch nicht 08/15 ist.



ARMA III 

Die CPU wird gegrillt, die GPU geröstet, der RAM/VRAM gebombt 

Ohne MSAA komme ich zwar auf fluffige 90 FPS avg mit optimierten einstellungen (Ultra-Hoch-3KM Sichtweite, 1080p, bei 4xMSAA verändert es sich ca um 5-20 FPS nach unten. Meistens bremst sowieso die CPU in großen Schlachten <50 FPS.

Glaub mir es ist nicht 08/15 wenn du einen Spieler mit einer Sniper auf ca 2600m erledigts und er nicht einmal die Ahnung hatt wo du stehst 
Sonst einfach im Zeus Modus mit Freunden zocken - ist immer genial wenn der Gamemaster/Zeus kreativ ist 
Bzw den Wasteland Modus


----------



## Max Drake (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo

ARMA mag sicherlich alles andere als 08/15 sein, die CPU und GPU dürfte sicherlich auch dieses Game verfluchen, aber so ne richtige Grafik Bombe scheint es mir nicht zu sein, aber allemal eines Blickes wert, wenngleich ich online seit einige Jahren eher in Richtung MMORPG spiele denn in Shooter.

ARMA III werde ich mal mir mal angucken. Dieses Game wird ja öfters mal positiv erwähnt. 

Das ist schon irgendwie schade, ich weis noch wie es früher Games geschafft haben mit sehr guter Grafik, sehr guter Story und sehr gutem Gameplay aufzuwarten. Ich weis noch, wie mich zum Beispiel Wing Commander 3 damals imponiert hat. Für die Zeit eine verdammt gute Grafik, ordentliches Gameplay und recht gute Story. 

Aber vieleicht fällt ja noch jemanden etwas ein. Wenn nicht Euch, dann wohl keinem .

Wie sehen uns in den unendlichen Weiten.

Max/Stefan


----------



## DoGyAUT (2. Mai 2014)

Sonst warte auf Kingdom Come, das wird genial


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. Mai 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Sonst warte auf Kingdom Come, das wird genial


 
Das oder Star Citizen, beide dürften wohl deinen Anprüchen gerecht werden können

Wie sieht es mit dem Lost Alpha Mod von STALKER aus? Wurde dies nicht auch stark aufgehübscht?


----------



## facehugger (2. Mai 2014)

Watch Dogs soll ja nicht sooo schlecht werden, von der Grafik als auch von der Story...

Gruß


----------



## xpSyk (2. Mai 2014)

Crysis 2  Hat tolles Gameplay und ein billige Story, einen Protagonist, der die Klappe hält und nicht nerftt wie die komplett umgeschriebenen Charaktere mit alten Namen aus Crysis 3. Auch ist es nicht so anspruchslos wie der 3er .... Und die Grafik ist natürlich geil, aber das weiß ja jeder.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Mai 2014)

Ja Watch_Dogs soll richtig geil sein -> PCGH hat schon gespielt

Außerden die Grafik die KI und die Eastereggs (rießige Roboterspinne die man steuern kann)


----------



## kero81 (2. Mai 2014)

Tja, da kann man fast keine Empfehlung geben. Top Grafik + Top Story 2014?! Da gibts nichts. Noch...


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

Denke auch Watch Dogs wird gut


----------



## Max Drake (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo  Leute

Watch Dogs sieht wirklich sehr gut aus. Auch das Szenario inkl. Gameplay erscheint mir erfrischend anders. Star Gitzen sieht ebenfalls interessant aus.

Aber ich bin gerade bei extrem gehypten Games (aber auch Filmen) höchst vorsichtig. Da bin ich in der Vergangenheit einfach zu oft auf die Nase gefallen nur weil ich einem Hype gefolgt bin.

Irgendwie ist es aber schade, dass scheinbar relativ wenige Spiele den Spagat zwischen sehr guter Grafik, guten Gameplay und guter Story hinbekommen. Insbesondere, wenn man bedenkt, wie hoch heutzutage das Budget mancher Titel ist.

Wir sehen uns in den unendlichen Weiten.

Max/Stefan


----------



## BertB (3. Mai 2014)

also mmorpg finde ich ff xiv arr richtig hübsch,
man muss den style halt mögen...

ich zock das mit downsampling, 
ist generell ne gute sache zum aufhübschen von games, 
und um dicke nvidias zu fordern

Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet
ist super easy, sieht sehr gut aus (bild flimmert vor allem weniger in bewegung)
wenn du gelesen hast wies geht, dann dauerts 5 minuten zum einstellen


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

Gut das ich keinen neuen Thread aufgemacht habe 
Bin auf der gleichen Suche wie du. 

Ich denke, ich werde mir dann noch mals alle Batman Arkham teile reinziehen, im Herbst soll der 3. Teil von Rocksteady kommen.. das wird bombe!
Desweiteren wollte ich Portal 2 mal wieder zocken & dann eben Crysis.. FarCry3 hatte ich damals auf meinem MacBook gespielt über 60" Fernsehr.. war schon sehr cool  

WorldofTanks sieht mit dem neuen Update sehr gut aus, wobei da aber kein SP bei ist  ARMA3 werde ich mir auch angucken, ebenso wie Metro. Und dann kommt da ja noch WatchDog & Wolfenstein


----------

